# hmm sone box kopfhörer&speaker



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (28. November 2001)

also, kann man sowas basteln ? sone box bei der man per schalter zwischen speakern und headphones schalten kann? bzw sowas kaufen? also ihr elec-freaks ! haut rein


----------



## Alien3000lu (20. Dezember 2001)

*JOP*

Kauf dir den Microsoft Side Winder Game Voice, bei dem kannste das!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (20. Dezember 2001)

hi,
holst dir nen kleinen schalter.. 2 klinkenstecker + dazugehörige eingänge also gegenstücke halt, lötest büschen und dazuwischen den schalter fertig.. *G* also .. naja wenn du etwas ahnung vom löten und vom strom hast packst das selbst.. ist nicht schwer, aber lasse es lieber jemanden machen, der ahnung hat


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (20. Dezember 2001)

okey... ich lass es machen *g* danke nochmal =)


----------

